# Which Oberon combo do you like best?



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Still trying to decide on an Oberon. I'm sure my skin will change over time, but which of the following combos do you like the best?

#1
















#2
















#3
















#4
















#5
















#6
















And it's a terrible pic, but here's what it looks like IRL:


----------



## Ariadne (Oct 7, 2009)

I love your skin!
I think I like the combo #1 and #4 best...
I think all of them would look good with your skin, but those are the covers I prefer.
I think the Avenue of Trees cover in taupe would also look gorgeous with your skin.
Good luck with your decision, I don't think you can make a bad decision...All the covers are nice and are great matches with your skin.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

#5 with the Sun cover.... The rest of the covers don't match the seashells....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love Avenue of Trees and the Pond cover.  But I just love those two covers regardless of what skin you have.  
Let us know what you decide.
deb


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Hmmm....I think I like it best with the saddle Tree of Life. But they all look good. You'll let us know what you decide, right?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I think any of them would be fine - honestly, you rarely will be looking at them up against each other - so pick the skin you love (which you already have) and pick the cover you love.  It's tempting to try to get them to match up "thematically" or even colorwise, but the cover is the big investment between the two, so make sure it's a cover you   LOVE .


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Great point, Meemo.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I think any of them would be fine - honestly, you rarely will be looking at them up against each other - so pick the skin you love (which you already have) and pick the cover you love. It's tempting to try to get them to match up "thematically" or even colorwise, but the cover is the big investment between the two, so make sure it's a cover you  LOVE .


Very good point.  I should probably just go with the TOL since I keep gravitating towards it. It's not an inexpensive item, so I'm afraid to pull the trigger.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

collett said:


> You'll let us know what you decide, right?


Of course!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

#4


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I love your seashell skin - it is probably my favorite of the custom skins I have seen.  My choice for a matching cover would be #2.  I like the brown toned covers because they bring out the color of the starfish.
The creekbed design also fits in with your water theme.  I know there are no sea shells in creeks, but to me they somehow go together.  Whatever you decide, you will have a combination to be proud of.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am a theme person, so for me it has to be the Sun!


----------



## DeborahLuvs2read (Feb 9, 2010)

Love the sun with the shells , goes with the theme. Also love the tree of life, it will go with basically anything when you change skins. I love the tree of life myself and will probably order one, I have the sky blue peacock now and love it. I think the Tree of life is a basic cover to have, but the Sun is awesome with the shell skin!


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Margaret said:


> I love your seashell skin - it is probably my favorite of the custom skins I have seen. My choice for a matching cover would be #2. I like the brown toned covers because they bring out the color of the starfish.
> The creekbed design also fits in with your water theme. I know there are not sea shells in creeks, but to me they somehow go together. Whatever you decide, you will have a combination to be proud of.


Thank you! And thanks everyone! It's so hard to narrow it down. I keep going back and forth. I still have to pay a little more off on my Kindle, so I have time to decide, but it seems like an impossible task.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Margaret said:


> My choice for a matching cover would be #2. ...
> The creekbed design also fits in with your water theme. I know there are not sea shells in creeks, but to me they somehow go together. Whatever you decide, you will have a combination to be proud of.


I was thinking this exact same thing, then saw that Margaret had posted it.

They are all beautiful and you really can't go wrong; I agree with Meemo; get the cover that really calls to you.
I have a feeling it won't be the last Oberon cover you purchase, though.


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm starting to lean towards the Avenue of Trees in Fern. If I *really* want to grasp at straws, I can say it reminds me of driving through the Pine Barrens to get to the Jersey Shore, but I also just like the way it looks.   I've at least narrowed it down to either a fern or saddle cover. I'm also reminded of the wetlands around the Jersey Shore when I look at Dragonfly Pond.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

My pick would be the Avenue of Trees in Fern, because that's the cover I like the best out of your choices.

You don't need to grasp at straws, lol.  I think your skin would go with any of those covers and I would just pick the cover you like the best, without trying to stick to a theme.  

(love your screensaver by the way...)


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Sunshine22 said:


> My pick would be the Avenue of Trees in Fern, because that's the cover I like the best out of your choices.
> 
> You don't need to grasp at straws, lol. I think your skin would go with any of those covers and I would just pick the cover you like the best, without trying to stick to a theme.
> 
> (love your screensaver by the way...)


Thanks! 

Ok, I ordered one!!! I was feeling it today. LOL. I'll let you know which one when it gets here. I can't wait! And I can't believe I just spent that much money on a cover!


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

i vote for # 4 - Avenue of Trees.  Of course, I am partial because I own the Avenue of Trees in taupe.....I have the decalgirl skin "reaching out" with it...


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Congratulations!  I've had my Oberon cover (daVinci in Saddle) for a few weeks now, and it's absolutely worth the price.

The fern Avenue of Trees and Celtic Hounds in wine were my next choices, so you'll have to come back and share pictures.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

#2


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I am looking forward to seeing what you chose.  Congratulations!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> I'm starting to lean towards the Avenue of Trees in Fern. If I *really* want to grasp at straws, I can say it reminds me of driving through the Pine Barrens to get to the Jersey Shore, but I also just like the way it looks.  I've at least narrowed it down to either a fern or saddle cover. I'm also reminded of the wetlands around the Jersey Shore when I look at Dragonfly Pond.


I love the Avenue of Trees in fern. I talked my daughter into buying it last year, long before I knew that I'd be getting a Kindle as a Mother's Day present. When I received mine, I didn't want to copy my daughter's choice of Oberons, so I bought the World Tree in green. I continued to wish I had the Avenue of Trees, so my daughters and son-in-law gave me one for Christmas. I love it because it draws you into the scene, just as a good book does. Now that I have my Avenue of Trees, I'm trying to find the perfect DecalGirl skin. I bought the Library one, in the glossy finish, but now I'm wishing I had a matte skin. I love the Library one, although it's dark enough that it almost resembles a woodgrain skin from a distance. I keep looking at other skins now before placing my order for the Library in matte. What skins do you all who have the Avenue of Trees in fern have?


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I love the Avenue of Trees in fern. I talked my daughter into buying it last year, long before I knew that I'd be getting a Kindle as a Mother's Day present. When I received mine, I didn't want to copy my daughter's choice of Oberons, so I bought the World Tree in green. I continued to wish I had the Avenue of Trees, so my daughters and son-in-law gave me one for Christmas. I love it because it draws you into the scene, just as a good book does. Now that I have my Avenue of Trees, I'm trying to find the perfect DecalGirl skin. I bought the Library one, in the glossy finish, but now I'm wishing I had a matte skin. I love the Library one, although it's dark enough that it almost resembles a woodgrain skin from a distance. I keep looking at other skins now before placing my order for the Library in matte. What skins do you all who have the Avenue of Trees in fern have?


Do any of the customs with the library cards and birds/butterflies/dragonflies/shells appeal to you? You could go with something like that. I think most, if not all of us with those skins are willing to share.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

hudsonam said:


> I'm starting to lean towards the Avenue of Trees in Fern. If I *really* want to grasp at straws, I can say it reminds me of driving through the Pine Barrens to get to the Jersey Shore, but I also just like the way it looks.  I've at least narrowed it down to either a fern or saddle cover. I'm also reminded of the wetlands around the Jersey Shore when I look at Dragonfly Pond.


I cannot wait to see your choice! I am a Jersey Shore girl myself and enjoyed reading this. I don't live there, I'm in Northwest NJ, but vacation there a lot. LOVE the Jersey shore. =)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I would choose #4 or #5 because I think they coordinate with the "seashell" theme better than the others.  Lovely skin.  My first pick would be #4 because I tend to like the all over designs and the blue reminds me of the ocean.

Let us know what you pick.


----------

